# snowboarding on turf



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i live in wisconson and unfortunatly the season is over but i dont think i can wait untill next winter. i heard that you can snowboard on artificial turf and i was wondering if anyone has tried this before. i just want to know what works or what i should get thanks.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya i have a small hill in my yard that i had boxes and rails set up on all winter i was planning on buying strips of turf for the runway and landing and just putting a hose at the top to run water down. i just want to make sure its going to be fast enough. Because i dont have to carve at all on my hill its just straight down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

More managable than turf is indoor/outdoor nylon carpet. Thats what camp woodward uses for their summer fake snow. They just wet it.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ok do you know where i could get some of that and about how much it would be


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

snowboarding on carpet? now THATS wierd


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

its all the rage in england. they have carpet halfpipes. when you fall i guess it gives new meaning to the term **************


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I like carpet


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

hey nitro boarder where are you in wisconsin? and a big wet tarp with some dish soap works okay for a little run in but dont try to turn or you'll tear the hell out of it or eat shit.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

in live in delafield right next to the hillside movie theater

i found some old carpet in my basement and that seemed to work pretty good i just need more


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

where can u get stuff like that?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

faqueesha573 said:


> where can u get stuff like that?


haha i started this post last spring and what i found works the best is blue tarp 
i never got a chance to try turf but the tarp worked very good heres of video of it 

summer tarp seshions on Vimeo


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

the tarp session looks sick. what did you use for the box?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

stuntmanmike said:


> the tarp session looks sick. what did you use for the box?


polythyelene 3/8 inch thick

High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting - US Plastic Corporation


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

First time I saw turf was on Project Powder (computer game) and someone told me about it being in England etc.

Cool video.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

never thought of that tarp works nice with water and dish soap ive never got to try turf


----------

